# Maltmuncher Grain Mill



## rbtmc (11/5/11)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if any of you have tried the Maltmuncher?
(page 23 http://www.kegking.com.au/Downloads/Catalo...ice%20List.pdf)
and if so what are your thoughts on it?

Cheers.


----------



## razz (11/5/11)

Never tried one rbtmc, you need to drop the brackets off the link as it's not working.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/5/11)

Noted that their BIAB bags are only $9.95 for a decent size.


----------



## manticle (11/5/11)

http://www.kegking.com.au/Downloads/Catalo...ice%20List.pdf

Working link. Mill is on page 24.


----------



## rbtmc (11/5/11)

Link fixed.
Yeah my BIAB bag and thermometer arrived today. 
All I need now is a mill and some grain >_>


----------



## TSMill (12/5/11)

I was thinking about this one as well. Based on some coarse conversion rates, the Monster Mill 2 (with base & hopper) is about $12 more inc. delivery if you don't need the optional crank handle. I think there is enough positive review to warrant the extra expenditure in this case.


----------



## rbtmc (13/5/11)

TSMill said:


> I was thinking about this one as well. Based on some coarse conversion rates, the Monster Mill 2 (with base & hopper) is about $12 more inc. delivery if you don't need the optional crank handle. I think there is enough positive review to warrant the extra expenditure in this case.



Thanks TSMill, you saved me the time and effort of using my brain.  

MM-2 it is!


----------



## tavas (13/5/11)

TSMill said:


> I was thinking about this one as well. Based on some coarse conversion rates, the Monster Mill 2 (with base & hopper) is about $12 more inc. delivery if you don't need the optional crank handle. I think there is enough positive review to warrant the extra expenditure in this case.



Highly recommend hopper. If you have some thick MDF you could make the base yourself, but for less than $10 it's probably not worth it.


----------



## Wolfy (1/8/11)

TSMill said:


> Based on some coarse conversion rates, the Monster Mill 2 (with base & hopper) is about $12 more inc. delivery if you don't need the optional crank handle.


MM2 with base and hopper is $157.00 + $61 delivery = $218.00USD
MM2 (no base/hopper) is $117.00 + $48 delivery = $165.00USD _(or split postage with someone local = $141USD)_


Mario said:


> I went over to kegking in Springvale yesterday and I saw the maltmuncher, It looks cheap and nasty, But a lot of there other stuff is great .


I'm not sure how you mean 'cheap and nasty'.
Here are a few pics and it does not look that different to the Monster Mill 2 ... if you ask me:
















It is a little smaller than the MM2 (5" long, 1.25" diameter rollers) but it weighs a bit over 2kg and seems solid enough.
The hopper is just a few bits of aluminum sheet that need to be riveted together, but there is nothing unusual about that (plastic bucket works just as well for a hopper anyway).


----------



## Phoney (14/7/12)

*Bump*


Do you own this mill Wolfy? Are you happy with it?


----------



## Wolfman (14/7/12)

I've had nothing but trouble with mine


----------



## Wolfy (14/7/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> *Bump*
> 
> 
> Do you own this mill Wolfy? Are you happy with it?


Yes I have one:





With the gap set to 1mm the crush seems to be pretty good:





It seems to do the job it's intended for without any problem and I think it should continue to do so more than adequately, but it won't get heavy use here either.
I'm happy with it, but that's mostly related to the price I paid. If I was shopping for a new mill and paying RRP, I suspect that both price and/or build quality considerations would favor a Monster Mill or MillMaster MiniMill (_not that I have owned or used either of them_).


----------



## Phoney (14/7/12)

Thanks guys. :icon_cheers:


----------



## brewologist (14/7/12)

Hey Wolfy,

I think I have bought the same mill but from a different supplier. I haven't received it yet. Only ordered it a couple of days ago.

http://www.ibrew.com.au/collections/grain-...ucts/grain-mill

I'm glad to hear yours is working well.

Cheers,


----------



## Wolfy (14/7/12)

brewologist said:


> I think I have bought the same mill but from a different supplier. I haven't received it yet. Only ordered it a couple of days ago.


Yep, it's the same one.
The two nuts/bolts (top/inside of the mill in the the bare-mill picture) are how the hopper is intended to be attached, not how I have it in the photo above (where I bent over the bottom side-lip and used the bolt-holes intended to mount the mill to the base-plate) - but I only realized that after I assembled it and went back to the shop to see how they did it.


----------



## warra48 (14/7/12)

At the sort of money they're asking, plus transport from the USA, I'd personally opt for a MillMaster mini mill, for not a lot of lolly more.

I have a full sized MillMaster, and am more than happy with it. A brilliant piece of gear, which will end up in son's or grandson's brewery in time (after all, I'm 64, and mrs warra still loves me).


----------



## Wolfy (14/7/12)

warra48 said:


> At the sort of money they're asking, plus transport from the USA, I'd personally opt for a MillMaster mini mill, for not a lot of lolly more.
> 
> I have a full sized MillMaster, and am more than happy with it. A brilliant piece of gear, which will end up in son's or grandson's brewery in time (after all, I'm 64, and mrs warra still loves me).


I thought the MillMaster MiniMill (as sold by CraftBrewer) was an Australian-thing from MashMaster?

AFIK, the mill most people get shipped from the USA is the Monster Mill (MM2).


----------

